
TempleOS: Naughty Fun with OS Internals [video] - sergiotapia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_b4zMxfLvA&utm=source
======
reikonomusha
This is nothing short of amazing. We can of course ramble about how this is
unsuitable for a modern multitasking multi-user multi-use OS, but for an OS-
as-a-tool, it's amazing. The simplicity of almost all characteristics makes
programming and hacks a lot more accessible. Nothing really encumbers you from
getting a job done, even if your solution is a hack.

The sort of unbridled, interactive access is very reminiscent of a Lisp
machine. Most things are dynamic, almost everything is changeable. The Lisp
machine likewise wasn't a good multi-* OS, but it is probably the best OS-as-
a-tool ever made.

------
SwellJoe
Terry seems to be doing well, which is nice to see.

------
chris_wot
I'm not making fun here, but I honestly want to see him going to the VMWare's
office and demanding that they implement his RedSea filesystem on pain of
eternal damnation.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I'm not sure who would down vote you, he literally says this in the video.

~~~
wichsen
Warning: OT

CyberDildonics is quite the amusing account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=CyberDildonics](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=CyberDildonics)

It appears to be used extensively for posting comments just like this one!

Personally, I am a fan.

------
blt
looks awesome, need to warm up my TempleOS vm again. I was surprised the task
working directory is a string and not a pointer to a directory node or
something. Also curious what's going on with the `CMathODE *next_ode` member
of CTask, I know TempleOS contains a numerical ODE solver but why is it part
of the kernel?

------
nxnfufunezn
Great to see Terry again!

------
fastflo
i like the "we have the divine right to access ..."!

